# When are you most awake?



## gaer

I don't know if this is the right forum to ask this question, but I wondered if there are other people around like me.

My whole life I have never felt fully awake until after dark, and my hours of peak concentration are close to midnight.

Fortunately I have a job that allows me to get up after noon and stay up late.

Are there others who have the same kind of "body-clock" in these forums?

Gaer


----------



## Robert Bennie

G'day Gaer
I'm not sure if this is what you want but I'll wade in anyway.

I find that I am able to be more creative in my writing after dark.  Bright lights and the sun are harsh and hard.  Shadows and shades ask questions and I can't quite see so I can imagine.  The sun gives me a photograph and the moon an impression.

Think sideways

Robert


----------



## te gato

gaer;
I am a night Owl..have always been since birth..
I am up at seven to get my son to school...and do not go to bed until around three am..
I get my second wind at midnight..mmmm..not to sure that is a good thing..second wind at the witching hour.. 
and I am wide-awake until I make myself go to bed three hours later...
I am NOT a morning person..DO NOT talk to me before my first cup of coffee !!!
then after that all is well.. 

te gato


----------



## gaer

Robert Bennie said:
			
		

> G'day Gaer
> I'm not sure if this is what you want but I'll wade in anyway.
> 
> I find that I am able to be more creative in my writing after dark. Bright lights and the sun are harsh and hard. Shadows and shades ask questions and I can't quite see so I can imagine. The sun gives me a photograph and the moon an impression.
> 
> Think sideways
> 
> Robert


Robert, 

What I wanted was how other people feel, which means I had nothing planned. 

What I was specifically talking about was the fact that most people "peak" during the day, and I peak after dark. I wake up slowly, and I've fallen asleep all my life during the day when I was not stimulated enough to MAKE me stay awake. 

Gaer


----------



## gaer

te gato said:
			
		

> gaer;
> I am a night Owl..have always been since birth..
> I am up at seven to get my son to school...and do not go to bed until around three am..
> I get my second wind at midnight..mmmm..not to sure that is a good thing..second wind at the witching hour..
> and I am wide-awake until I make myself go to bed three hours later...
> I am NOT a morning person..DO NOT talk to me before my first cup of coffee !!!
> then after that all is well..
> 
> te gato


You are telling my story!

For me 7 AM is not early. It's LATE. It means I've really screwed up and stayed up too late. 

I also have always been a napper, even as a kid. I need to get a second-wind!

Gaer


----------



## Robert Bennie

This feels great.  Too bad I'm exhausted

TINSTAAFL

Robert


----------



## te gato

Robert Bennie said:
			
		

> This feels great. Too bad I'm exhausted
> 
> TINSTAAFL
> 
> Robert


Hey Robert;
So am I but that is when it is fun..when we say things we usualy would not..get a perspective we normaly would not..see things through a lack of sleep haze..

te gato


----------



## lainyn

I am very tempted to say that I have no peak hour, but after reviewing my life, it seems I hit my peak academically around 10 am, if I've had enough sleep. I am more likely to love a 10 o'clock class than any other. I'm not an afternoon person, that's for sure, I was born to have a siesta, I swear!

Side note: University has screwed up my body clock considerably. 

~Lainyn


----------



## weird

te gato said:
			
		

> gaer;
> I am a night Owl..have always been since birth..
> I get my second wind at midnight..mmmm..not to sure that is a good thing..second wind at the witching hour..
> te gato




Ohhh, these are my ideas!!!  I didn't know how to say:   AVE NOCTURNA!!!

When I am in bed, after an exhausted day, I get the solution of whole my problems.  

I love the silent of the night. I like reading and writing and like TE GATO says “I get my second wind at midnight” (Is it that I feel wittier than in the morning?)

But it has been a problem for me because I have suffered from insomnia. 

I have only slept three hours a day for years, since I was fourteen, and I become to live like a zombie.

I need the night, but my day is horrible. I feel like a dog! 

I get the solution through the acupuncture. I have been getting my acupuncture once a week for 3 months and the vicious circle has stopped.

At least, I can have a nap and, after, I can enjoy myself reading in the middle of the night.

Cheers!

(Please, correct me, I love learning)


----------



## Artrella

I prefer the night.  For everything.  After a certain hour...I am more awake than any other moment of the day.  And everything is silent, peaceful, and I am with me.  This is the best part.  To meet _me_!


----------



## cuchuflete

Between first light, now about 5 am, and 10am, and then again after dark.


----------



## kathy_wylie

between 12 and 17h


----------



## VenusEnvy

I feel so old now!   

Before I got my real job (apart from waitressing) a couple of months ago, I thought I was a night-crawler. And, yes, college made me that way! But, with having to be awake at 7am, working out when I get off, finishing school-work, eating dinner and cleaning, I am now in bed by 10pm.   

But, I would still grin and bear it for a night of dancing!


----------



## Lancel0t

Well, as for me, we must be flexible with our times because we are working on shifting hours. So as long as i can have at least 4 hours of sleep I can say awake at any time of the day or night.


----------



## NTFS

Lancel0t said:
			
		

> Well, as for me, we must be flexible with our times because we are working on shifting hours. So as long as i can have at least 4 hours of sleep I can say awake at any time of the day or night.


 

same here... hehehe... same company i guess... as of now i'm on a graveyard shift that's 10pm-6am... i get to sleep at around 7am then wake-up at 12noon. and in a few days lancelot will be joining me hahahaha!...


Saludos!
NTFS


----------



## mnzrob

I also wake up at night. Since I have to get up around 6 every morning, i force myself to go to bed around 11 pm, but I'm usually completely awake when I go to bed, and end up reading or watching tv for another hour. But I love getting up early in the morning too, so I'm trying to go to bed earlier, and get up earlier, so that I can enjoy the morning, and maybe see the sun rise. Early mornings are underrated.

Rob


----------



## gaer

mnzrob said:
			
		

> I also wake up at night. Since I have to get up around 6 every morning, i force myself to go to bed around 11 pm, but I'm usually completely awake when I go to bed, and end up reading or watching tv for another hour. But I love getting up early in the morning too, so I'm trying to go to bed earlier, and get up earlier, so that I can enjoy the morning, and maybe see the sun rise. Early mornings are underrated.
> 
> Rob


Since most of us have to be up at a certain time, we don't always get to find out what our bodies truly want. The earliest I usually have to be at work is around 2:30 PM, which is unusual. Since I teach piano, my schedule revolves around school. Most of my students are young, and they don't get out of school until the afternoon. I don't get finished until 8 PM.

My schedule has merely exaggerated my natural tendency. I tend to try to "binge sleep" before work, knowing how much energy it takes to teach. (Only other teachers understand this, and why we want NO contact with any human beings when we are done). I think I would actually prefer to start work around 11 AM or noon, and then I would go to sleep around 3 AM or so.

But I always fell asleep in school and always got in trouble for it, and could NEVER fall asleep at midnight. In college there were a couple classes I had no choice but to schedule early, and I missed about half of them and made poor grades.

I simply can't function in the morning. When I used to be involved in sports, I always performed much better at night.

Gaer


----------



## vbede772

I've always been an early morning person. I prefer to get up around 4 am. Maybe it is because I love breakfast so much. 

My live in girlfriend is a night person, would prefer to go to sleep around 4 or 5 am and wake around 2 or 3 pm. However, her job requires her to be up about 8:30 am M-F. Often she is going to sleep at 3 am. She does her real sleeping on the weekend.

I'm surprised at the number of night lovers on this thread. I would have guessed most people would prefer to be up at around 9 am.


----------



## Cath.S.

> For me 7 AM is not early. It's LATE. It means I've really screwed up and stayed up too late.


*Gaer, I wrote those words!*

*I feel really comfortable and awake from 8PM until about 3-4AM, that's the time when I can tackle entirely new subjects. *

*After that I'll still stay awake but I won't be very creative, just being able to read or keep on doing work I'm already familiar with - with some notable exceptions, as  I also take biorythms into account, but that's a different topic.*

*I've always loved the night, it feels so powerful and deep and endless. I enjoy being awake when most humans sleep, it lakes me feel like some sort of weird warden. *

*I live with another human being and some cats who are just like me, and believe you me our shared tibal oddity is sheer bliss!*


----------



## Jana337

Like many people here, I tend to be more productive when the darkness sets in. I am constantly at odds with my parents. In my part of the world many people are used to getting up at totally impossible times (i.e. at 4-5 a.m., they start working at 6 a.m. to be back from work at 3 p.m. at the latest). It is commonly blamed on Franz Josef, the last but one Austrian emperor, who - suffering from a kind of senile insomnia - brought the everyday life in the monarchy into line with his infamous habits.

However, I can be very flexible, too. When I need to re-adjust my body clock and to get up very early for a couple of days (or even weeks), it can be done fairly quickly, though without enthusiasm.

Jana


----------



## Cath.S.

Jana,
 your post reminds me that I used to feel I was not "normal", that the hours I kept were not "natural" - until I realized that a lot of people go to work when the moon is still shining and no bird is singing! 
Don't we belong to a species that is so flexible it has very little nature, just different cultural habits we call "the norm"?


----------



## Jana337

egueule said:
			
		

> Don't we belong to a species that is so flexible it has very little nature, just different cultural habits we call "the norm"?



Hard to disagree 

Jana


----------



## Cath.S.

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Hard to disagree
> 
> Jana


Good! 
I love a consensus once in a while!


----------



## Jana337

egueule said:
			
		

> Good!
> I love a consensus once in a while!



Glad to provide you with one. 

Jana


----------



## Jana337

A bit of statistics will not hurt, will it?

Zur Zeit aktive Benutzer: 210 (30 registrierte(r) Benutzer und 180 Besucher)
'Wer ist online' anzeigen 	
Mit 503 Benutzern waren die meisten Benutzer gleichzeitig online (13th December 2004 um 11:54 AM).
Jana337, Bianco Héctor Luis, charlie2, Chaucer, dawnmarie, DDT, Eddie, egueule, garryknight, gsquivel, I love translating, jacinta, Jelou, JLanguage, K_RY, LAFAILLE Jean-Pierre, leenico, mainman, Markus, Merlot, Neilito, Nywoe, Rex, VenusEnvy, xanana


----------



## VenusEnvy

Jana337 said:
			
		

> A bit of statistics will not hurt, will it?
> 
> Zur Zeit aktive Benutzer: 210 (30 registrierte(r) Benutzer und 180 Besucher)
> 'Wer ist online' anzeigen
> Mit 503 Benutzern waren die meisten Benutzer gleichzeitig online (13th December 2004 um 11:54 AM).
> Jana337, Bianco Héctor Luis, charlie2, Chaucer, dawnmarie, DDT, Eddie, egueule, garryknight, gsquivel, I love translating, jacinta, Jelou, JLanguage, K_RY, LAFAILLE Jean-Pierre, leenico, mainman, Markus, Merlot, Neilito, Nywoe, Rex, VenusEnvy, xanana



I love statistics! I only wish I knew this language . . .


----------



## lainyn

It's just saying how many users are online at that "late" time of night - however, since we're using the internet, the statistic isn't really accurate - people come from all over the world and their time zones differ. 

Ah well. I don't know how I can understand this language, but I do - a bit - it must be German or Czech.


----------



## gaer

egueule said:
			
		

> *Gaer, I wrote those words!*
> 
> *I feel really comfortable and awake from 8PM until about 3-4AM, that's the time when I can tackle entirely new subjects. *
> 
> *After that I'll still stay awake but I won't be very creative, just being able to read or keep on doing work I'm already familiar with - with some notable exceptions, as I also take biorythms into account, but that's a different topic.*
> 
> *I've always loved the night, it feels so powerful and deep and endless. I enjoy being awake when most humans sleep, it lakes me feel like some sort of weird warden. *
> 
> *I live with another human being and some cats who are just like me, and believe you me our shared tibal oddity is sheer bliss!*


Ah, I agree so much. And I've never been a party person. I've never understood what people do when they get together in fairly large groups. I like the company of one person, maybe two.

My wife also stays up late to "play", but unfortunately her work hours are much earlier than mine, and that cuts down on our play time. We used to do more thing together late at night. I especially miss midnight movies!

And I also enjoy the quietness. For so much of 6 days out of every 7 I have to talk. It's my job. I explain, I listen. And I have to make other people feel comfortable while they are learning. For me this is FREEDOM! And the greatest freedom, for me starts about now, at midnight or when midnight is approaching. 

Gaer


----------



## gaer

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> I love statistics! I only wish I knew this language . . .


Zur Zeit aktive Benutzer: 210 (30 registrierte(r) Benutzer und 180 Besucher)
'Wer ist online' anzeigen 

At this time active users: 210, 30 registered and 180 visitors

Mit 503 Benutzern waren die meisten Benutzer gleichzeitig online (13th December 2004 um 11:54 AM).

The most users were online at the same time at......with 503 users.

Then a list of who is on now or who was on then (can't tell from context).

Same stuff you see in English. 

G


----------



## Jana337

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> I love statistics! I only wish I knew this language . . .



Venus,

here's a link to what was translated from German by Gaer; scroll down and you'll see the English version of it.

Jana


----------



## VenusEnvy

Jana337 said:
			
		

> here's a link to what was translated from German by Gaer; scroll down and you'll see the English version of it.



Well, that link is just a link to the WR main forum page . . .   

Anywho, I'm not on-line late. Like Lain said, the WR clock says 1:59 pm, but my clock in my office reads 9:00am on the dot!  Goodness, it's too early for WR . . .    

I'm actually pretty surprised to see so many night-crawlers in here. I didn't think I'd be the minority!


----------



## Tresor

It's funny that I stumbled across this question today because I was thinking this very thought this morning. My work day starts at 5 a.m., but at midnight I find myself staring at the ceiling trying to relax enough to go to sleep. I play a CD at night called 'perchance to dream' in hopes that I will be escorted to a restful sleep accompanied by the piano. Sometime it works, and sometimes not. This particular morning I was wondering why my body clock has the alarm set for noon.  I believe that I am a naucturnal being.  My question is, if I move to an area of the world where the time is the opposite of where I am now, will I still be awake when it is dark outside?  And do people in Alaska (the land of the midnight sun), have issues with being awake at midnight?


----------



## Jana337

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Well, that link is just a link to the WR main forum page . . .



Still confused? 
Yes, you are right - I copied a couple of lines from the WR Forum main page. Simply scroll down, it is there - along with the last registered member's name, the members who have birthday etc.

Jana


----------



## pinkpanter

This thread is very interesting!

It depends on the day for me but my peak is never from 3 to 5. I never take naps but I have a very bad time if I have a class at that time, an exam or anything because I feel I cannot pay attention to anything.


----------



## Jachu

That's my story too. It's very very hard for me to wake up before 11 am, it's horror for me to waking up for example at 6 am... but when i'm going to school, i have to do this (i'm often late  ).

But, in the summer, when i don't have to going to school, my biological clock are totally different - i'm waking up often around 1 pm, around midnight there's my "second wake"  and I have greater time at the night. Concentration too. I'm going to bed about 5 at night.


----------



## Robert Bennie

g'dady gaer
I am with you and I love writing in the shadows filtering reality and letting my mind roam and I am most awake when I write
robert


----------



## Narda

I am also a night person, but unlike Gaer, I have to work in the daytime.  As a matter of fact, I am at work right now.  This week as all of you have noticed, has been kind of strange and very slow for me.

At all rates, like Mary Higgins Clark's book, "Nightime is My Time" and love it!  My oldest son is like that too, since he was a baby.


----------



## meili

I am an 'owl' person, meaning I am very awake and my mind works wonders from 4pm to midnight! (Good thing my work now requires me to work during this hours - and more  ).
My previous boss (HR Director) told us that there are now 3 types of people (in relation to the time of the day that they are most awake). 1- lark (brain works better from 4am to 12 noon); 2- owl (from 4pm to 12 midnight); and 3-robins (time when the lark and owl do not produce well).


----------



## Narda

I am absolutely an owl.  Love nights.  Unfortunately I have discovered that most people are either larks and there are a few robins, so I have learned to adjust.


----------



## Merlin

For me my mind works from 10pm till 4am. Since I work on a shifting schedule, sometimes my body clock is affected. I've been working as an agent for almost 2 1/2 years now. I finished Computer Science. I wasn't able to keep track of the new technologies during those time. So I'm doing self-study. I bought books, magazines and surf the net to keep myself updated. And I do those things during my peak hours mentioned above. I really can't think or study during the day. The silence and the cold breeze of the night sets my mind on the mood. I guess I'm an owl too.


----------



## SweetMommaSue

Jachu said:
			
		

> That's my story too. It's very very hard for me to wake up before 11 am, it's horror for me to waking up for example at 6 am... but when i'm going to school, i have to do this (i'm often late  ).
> 
> But, in the summer, when i don't have to going to school, my biological clock are totally different - i'm waking up often around 1 pm, around midnight there's my "second wake"  and I have greater time at the night. Concentration too. I'm going to bed about 5 at night.


 
 I am soooo the night owl! I completely empathize with Jachu, here. During the school year, I must get up early to get my children to school on time.  It is sooooo hard for me! (COFFEE! DON'T FORGET THE COFFEE!) My body naturally wants to stay up until the wee hours of the morning, and I have had many bouts of insomnia over the years. 

When I was in the Navy, it didn't matter so much. We got up very early and worked so hard all day, that by 11 pm I was knocked out. While out to sea, my particular group had rotating schedules. So we learned to grab naps at any time in any place we could! That was an interesting time.  

Now, back in the civilian world, where my husband gets up at 5 am and prefers to retire by 10 pm, I'm like a fish out of water.  It's uncomfortable, but for the sake of my family, I do my best to conform. . . most of the time.  

It looks like 2 of my sons are just like me, too!   I've been a night owl since I was a child. My oldest and youngest sons are manifesting similar traits! Oh boy--we're in for a ride! 

Now--off to bed with my night owl self. It's 3:35 am, and I need my beauty rest!  

Smiles to all!
Sweet Momma Sue


----------



## gaer

Merlin said:
			
		

> For me my mind works from 10pm till 4am. Since I work on a shifting schedule, sometimes my body clock is affected. I've been working as an agent for almost 2 1/2 years now. I finished Computer Science. I wasn't able to keep track of the new technologies during those time. So I'm doing self-study. I bought books, magazines and surf the net to keep myself updated. And I do those things during my peak hours mentioned above. I really can't think or study during the day. The silence and the cold breeze of the night sets my mind on the mood. I guess I'm an owl too.


Man, I have not even looked at any threads outside of the German Forum for some time, but I happened to see your message. I'm EXACTLY the same way, and although it has some advantages, I often feel as though I miss most of life because I can't function when other people are awake. 

Gaer


----------



## gaer

SweetMommaSue said:
			
		

> I am soooo the night owl! I completely empathize with Jachu, here. During the school year, I must get up early to get my children to school on time.  It is sooooo hard for me! (COFFEE! DON'T FORGET THE COFFEE!) My body naturally wants to stay up until the wee hours of the morning, and I have had many bouts of insomnia over the years.
> 
> When I was in the Navy, it didn't matter so much. We got up very early and worked so hard all day, that by 11 pm I was knocked out. While out to sea, my particular group had rotating schedules. So we learned to grab naps at any time in any place we could! That was an interesting time.
> 
> Now, back in the civilian world, where my husband gets up at 5 am and prefers to retire by 10 pm, I'm like a fish out of water. It's uncomfortable, but for the sake of my family, I do my best to conform. . . most of the time.
> 
> It looks like 2 of my sons are just like me, too!  I've been a night owl since I was a child. My oldest and youngest sons are manifesting similar traits! Oh boy--we're in for a ride!
> 
> Now--off to bed with my night owl self. It's 3:35 am, and I need my beauty rest!
> 
> Smiles to all!
> Sweet Momma Sue


And my wife usually passes out by 11 PM and is up early. That's the only way we are totally incompatible. 

Gaer


----------



## cuchuflete

gaer said:
			
		

> And my wife usually passes out by 11 PM and is up early. That's the only way we are totally incompatible.
> 
> Gaer



Hi Gaer,

I've been awake for two hours.  This is my most productive, calmest time of day...it's about 6AM.

Conjugal compatibility is enchanced, studies show, by complementary sleep schedules. The ensuing lack of contact reduces opportunities for friction


----------



## Honeylhanz

*hola Gaer,*
*my body clock depends on the schedule of our work.*
*sometimes my peak hours of concentration are close at morning till afternoon and vice versa.*
*as of now my peak hours of concentration are close at dawn and i wake up early in the morning at 7am to study.  * _*(im reviewing for my board exam january of nextyear)*_ *i prefer to work at night because i have this "after 6 sickness" if im still awake after 6am i can no longer sleep. and that is good for my review, coz i still have time to study in the morning.  *


----------



## Mitcheck

my body clock depends on the schedule of my work. since i am working on a night shift i can say that i am most awake the whole night. actually when i was a student i was the only person who can stay and type our thesis till morning. and i got more productive because i have a good flow of thought and set of ideas working on that paper.


----------



## gaer

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Hi Gaer,
> 
> I've been awake for two hours. This is my most productive, calmest time of day...it's about 6AM.
> 
> Conjugal compatibility is enchanced, studies show, by complementary sleep schedules. The ensuing lack of contact reduces opportunities for friction


Wow, you get UP at 4 AM? That's about the earliest time I go to bed. 

My wife and I get along very well, so mostly we miss spending more time with each other. The situation is made worse by conflicting work schedules. 

Gaer


----------



## gaer

Honeylhanz said:
			
		

> *hola Gaer,*
> *my body clock depends on the schedule of our work.*
> *sometimes my peak hours of concentration are close at morning till afternoon and vice versa.*
> *as of now my peak hours of concentration are close at dawn and i wake up early in the morning at 7am to study.  *_*(im reviewing for my board exam january of nextyear)*_*i prefer to work at night because i have this "after 6 sickness" if im still awake after 6am i can no longer sleep. and that is good for my review, coz i still have time to study in the morning.  *


Being awake at 7 or 8 AM is pure hell. If for some reason I have been forced to stay awake that long, I can't sleep. If I have to get up at that time, I'm in a coma, and it takes me at least a day to catch up. 

G


----------



## jacinta

I don't know how I missed this thread.

I love sleep.  I love the feeling of drifting off.  I rarely have dreams.  I sleep hard and I wake up immediately.  I cannot lie in bed.  I must get up and make coffee.  I suppose I'm addicted to it.  There are worse things.

My best time of the day is from 10:00 AM to about 3:00 PM.  I feel energized after two cups of coffee (sometimes three) and little else.  I zoom throught the day and am very tired by 11:00, which is the time now.  Good night.


----------



## Philippa

I love sleep too!!
I think I'm a morning person really. In term time, when I'm teaching, I get up at 6am and I'm usually shattered by 4pm when the kids go home (and there's still often preparation and marking to do  ). I'd love to have a siesta snooze in the afternoons - I have fallen asleep marking books, sitting at a desk at school several times!!
However, I did cope at Uni for 4 years playing Ice Hockey    at night
(early practice 11pm to midnight and late practice midnight-1am!!)
Philippa


----------



## jacinta

Oh, I understand about the paperwork after school!  The job of a teacher never ends.  I have been lucky to have all my classes fall within my "awake" time but this year, for the first time, I will be teaching starting with "0" period, which begins at 7:00 AM!!  Horrors!  How will I ever cope?  My body isn't going to like it, I'm sure.


----------



## gaer

jacinta said:
			
		

> Oh, I understand about the paperwork after school! The job of a teacher never ends. I have been lucky to have all my classes fall within my "awake" time but this year, for the first time, I will be teaching starting with "0" period, which begins at 7:00 AM!! Horrors! How will I ever cope? My body isn't going to like it, I'm sure.


You have my sympathy! 

Gaer


----------

